# Putting a link on the internet



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A link on the Internet?

This basically a web page
When you do an Internet search every link you see leads to a web page/site

Many providers give you a free web page/site as part of your package
You need to contact them & find out how to access it & set it up
They will telll you the link name, possible you may be able to name it yourself.

In some cases they have their own software that you have to use to setup the web page/site. In other cases you can use MS Word to setup the pages. I use Microsoft Frontpage (outdated) to create mine: http://holidaves.com/

I actually registered my own web-site, naming it what I wanted - then created my site

A web site can be as simple or as complex as you want
I started mine maybe 4 years ago & have modified it & added on thru the years


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> A link on the Internet?
> 
> This basically a web page
> When you do an Internet search every link you see leads to a web page/site
> ...


Cool !!
Man that is a real nice page.
I will call Monday and request some information. 
All I want is to have a site for former employees I used to work with to look at and tell them about a Picnic I'm planning in September. Our company / plant closed and moved to you know where.
I thought that after 34 years of working together. we should stay in contact.
Deck hand


----------

